# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  يا قائد الجيش

## معاذ ملحم

*
*
*:: يا قائد الجيش ::*
*





يا سيّد البيتِ يا نبراسَ ليلتِنا
زهـراتُ عمـرك فـي الآفاق ترتسـمُ

خمسونَ بدراً أضـاءَ الكـونَ مبسمُهـا
حـتّى تألّـقَ مـن إشـراقهـا الحلـمُ

فمدَّ فـوقّ عـراءِ الشـرقِ مملكــةً
حبـالُ أوتادِهـا شـريانُ من عزموا

ريّـانةً فـي عيـون المجـد نبصـرُها 
مـزهــوةً أبـداً ميـزانُـها القـيـمُ

والاردنيونَ هم عمدانُ سعفتِها 
لغيرِ هاشم ما ساروا ولا احتكموا

وهم على العهدِ ما خانتْ اصائلُهم 
كلاّ وحقّك ما زلّتْ لهم قدمُ


يا قائدَ الجيش يزهو الجيشُ مفتخراً 
لأنّكَ التّاجُ والربّانُ والعلمُ

وموسمُ الخير في صحراء خافقنا 
وطلّةُ الشّوقِ والافراحُ والديّمُ

وبسمةُ المجد في احداقِ عتمتنا 
وسَورةُ الرّوحِ والتّاريخُ والشّممُ

هذي الجحافلُ قد جاءتك طائعةً 
والنِّيراتُ على ايمانِها قسمُ

بأن تظلّ ويبقى خفقُ بيرقكمْ 
يعلو ويعلو الى ان تخشعَ القممُ

فهم جنودكَ ما لانتْ عزائمُهم 
وهم بعزمكَ بعدَ الله قد عصموا

يـا سبـطَ أكـرمِ خيـرِ الخلـقِ قاطبـةً
كيفَ الجذورُ لماءِ الوبْلِ تبتسمُ 



إنّا كما الجذرِ للامواهِ يعشقُها

نظلّ نعشقُ بيتاً سقفُهُ الكرمُ 

بيتَ الذينَ دروبُ المجدِ تعرفُهم
والعادياتُ ونارُ الشوقِ والهممُ 

السامعونَ لآهِ الطفلِ من وجعٍ
والصامدونَ على الأنواءِ ما هزموا

الباعثونَ لظى أرواحهمْ مدداً
والساكبونَ دماءً سيلُها عَرِمُ 

أولاءِ هم سيدي أهلوكَ من جعلوا 
نارَ الكرامةِ في الانحاءِ تضطرمُ 

الهاشميونَ ايماناً وتنشئةً 
إن قيلَ اينَ ؟ سمتْ للفرقدِ الشّيمُ

هم الذينَ ضميرُ العُرْب يرقبُهم 
والنّادباتُ وصمــتُ الجـرحِ والألـمُ


يا نَيِّر القلبِ هذا زهوُ قافيتي 
يرنو اليك من الاشواقِ ينتظمُ

قد جاءكَ اليوم ميّاساً بقامتِهِ 
فليسعفِ الصّدقُ ان لم يسعفِ الكلمُ

فأنت أنت حبيبُ الشّعبِ مجتمعاً 
ما غير عدلكَ في الاكوانِ قد علموا

لا نظلمنّكَ باسم الحقّ نعلنُها 
أنتَ الفلاحُ وانتَ البيرقُ العلمُ

وانتَ خَفْقُ قلوبٍ كلُّها وَلَهٌ 
حتّى كأنّكَ في شريانِها النّغمُ

الهاشميُّ عبابُ العزّ مركبكمْ 
والرّاسياتُ على شُطْآنكمْ حِكَمُ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يا أبــو الحسسيـن مــو منـــا اللــي يــخــــــــــــونــك .....

أبــنــاء العشائــر بــالــــــــــــــــــدم والـروح يــفــدونــك ....

كلنــا دركـ ومخابــرات وجيــش لـعيــــــــــــونـك. .. [♥]

**

سيدي ابو حسين الله يحميكـ ويحفظكـ للاردن ..

معاذ تسلم يمينكـ و ربي يديم عزكـ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كل عام و الوطن وقائد الوطن بألف خير 
قصيدة رائعة وكلمات معبرة 
تعبر عما بداخلنا لقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة 
أبدعت معاذ على الطرح*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشكركم على هذه المشاركه الجميله الطيبه .. و على هذه الكلمات الرائعه .
*

----------

